# Absicherung der Steuerspannung



## Andi2485 (29 November 2014)

Hallo, 
ich hätte eine Frage bezüglich der Steuerspannung und hoffe das mir vielleicht jemand eine Antwort dazu geben kann.
Ich möchte für eine Steuerung(SPS + Sensoren) einen Trafo mit einem Nennstrom von 5 A verwenden. Im Kurzschlussfall würde dieser aber keinen ausreichenden Strom liefern um den LS- Schalter(6A C-Charakteristik) auszulösen. Kennt jemand hier vielleicht eine Lösung? Ich habe gehört, dass in Steuerstromkreisen kein Schutz vor überlast notwendig ist. Könnte dann nicht einfach ein Trafo mit speicherndem Abschalten ausreichend sein?


----------



## oliver.tonn (29 November 2014)

Hallo Andi,
bei meinem Kunden wurde von Murr Elektronik die elektronischen Sicherungen eingesetzt, deren Ansprechstrom ist einstellbar.


----------



## Ing_Lupo (29 November 2014)

Hallo

die heißen Mico und gibts mit
Versch Bereichen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 November 2014)

Siemens - Sitop Select
Lütze - LOCC BOX
Block - Basic Smart


----------



## MSB (29 November 2014)

Gibt ja nur zwe Möglichkeiten:
Die Elektroniksicherungen wie hier genannt, oder eine Sicherung verwenden, deren I²t-Wert das Netzteil auslösen kann.

Andere Alternative wären noch Netzteile welche einen entsprechenden kurzfristigen Mehrstrom liefern können, z.B. Phoenix Quint Power,
wobei dieses Feature wenn man sich mal im Detail damit beschäftigt ziemlich Projektierunsintensiv sein kann.


----------



## UniMog (30 November 2014)

Hier stellt sich noch die Frage ob er wirklich einen Trafo hat mit Gleichrichter oder ein Netzteil.
Ein richtiger Trafo wird warscheinlich auch bei einer Angabe von 5A genug Reserven haben um den Automaten auszulösen . Mal abgesehen davon das es auch kleinere Automaten gibt zB. 0,5, 1, 2, 4 A usw.
Bei einem richtigen Netzteil würde ich persönlich nur elektronische Sicherungen wie Murr oder Siemens Sitop Select verwenden. 

Der Grund dafür ist das zB. die meisten Netzteile wie das Sitop keine Sicherung auf der 24V Seite brauchen weil sie selber abschalten und solange ein Kurzschluss vorhanden ist auch nicht mehr einschalten.
Das steht aber in der technischen Doku zum Netzteil. Hier gibt es dann nur eine Angabe zu Absicherung auf der 230/400VAC - Seite.

Ganz toll sind auch immer Neozed-Sicherungen oder Feinsicherungen ...... 
Da denk ich mir immer "Jungs lässt doch die Finger vom Schaltschrankbau wenn Ihr keine Ahnung habt"


----------



## Blockmove (30 November 2014)

UniMog schrieb:


> Ganz toll sind auch immer Neozed-Sicherungen oder Feinsicherungen ......
> Da denk ich mir immer "Jungs lässt doch die Finger vom Schaltschrankbau wenn Ihr keine Ahnung habt"



Was ist gegen eine Feinsicherung mit dem Auslöseverhalten Flink oder Superflink einzuwenden?

Interessant in diesem Zusammenhang:
Lies dir mal das Kleingedruckte von Sicherheitsschaltgeräten durch.
Bei manchen findest du da recht detailierte Vorschriften zum Thema Absicherung.
Dann frag mal bei Herstellern von elektronischen Sicherungen nach, ob ihre Produkte diese Anforderungen erfüllen und verlang eine schriftliche Bestätigung.
Von Siemens gekommst du dies bestätigt für den Einsatz von Siemens Netzteilen und Sitop Select und 3TKxx.
Bei Murrelektronik hat es weit über ein Jahr gedauert, bis wir diese Bestätigung für mico erhalten haben.
Von anderen (namhaften) Herstellern haben wir nie wieder was gehört.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## UniMog (30 November 2014)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Was ist gegen eine Feinsicherung mit dem Auslöseverhalten Flink oder Superflink einzuwenden?



Da wo es angebracht ist nichts..... aber die meisten Beweggründe sind nicht Vorschriften sondern billig...billiger und extrem billig  und nicht zu vergessen das man sich in der SPS auch noch die Auswertung spart.... Rückmeldung  ??? Was ist das !!?
Ein Sitop 4-Kanal Diagnosegerät kostet 100 Euro und 4 Feinsicherungen in Phoenix Klemme 8,50 Euro.
Und man hat auch immer Feinsicherungen in allen Ausführungen in der Hosentasche...... ne wie geil 



Blockmove schrieb:


> Lies dir mal das Kleingedruckte von Sicherheitsschaltgeräten durch.
> Bei manchen findest du da recht detailierte Vorschriften zum Thema Absicherung.
> Dann frag mal bei Herstellern von elektronischen Sicherungen nach, ob ihre Produkte diese Anforderungen erfüllen und verlang eine schriftliche Bestätigung.
> Von Siemens bekommst du dies bestätigt für den Einsatz von Siemens Netzteilen und Sitop Select und 3TKxx.
> ...



Deshalb vor dem bauen einer Schaltanlage besser planen..... mehr Zeit für das Engineering berücksichtigen.
Aber das ist halt die "Bauhaus-Mentalität" ich kann ja alles selber machen oder google im Internet ein bisschen

Ich glaube auch nicht das unser Kandidat hier mit 5A Trafo und 6A Automat in C-Charakteristik für Leitungen zu Verbrauchern mit hohem Einschaltstrom sich selber viele Fragen stellt...... ;-)

Gruss


----------



## de vliegende hollander (30 November 2014)

Hallo Andi,

Hast du ein "echte" Transformator oder ein Netzteil ?

Beim Transformator ist meiner Meinung nach der Transformatorschutzschalter der richtige Wahl. (Bauform wie ein Motorschutzschalter).
Thermische Schutz für überlast muss man machen weil auch ein Transformator über lastbar ist.
Diese Schutz dann an der primäre Seite machen.

Wenn es ein Netzteil ist sollte in der Anleitung auch etwas zum Schutz des Netzgerätes stehen. Sprich, lesen wie man die schützen sollte.

Bram


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 November 2014)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Was ist gegen eine Feinsicherung mit dem Auslöseverhalten Flink oder Superflink einzuwenden?



Solange wir uns im Maschinebau bewegen alles und denjenigen der Sie einbaut möchte 
ich die Feinsicherungen als Zäpfchen verabreichen. 



Blockmove schrieb:


> Interessant in diesem Zusammenhang:
> Lies dir mal das Kleingedruckte von Sicherheitsschaltgeräten durch.
> Bei manchen findest du da recht detailierte Vorschriften zum Thema Absicherung.
> Dann frag mal bei Herstellern von elektronischen Sicherungen nach, ob ihre Produkte diese Anforderungen erfüllen und verlang eine schriftliche Bestätigung.
> ...



Lütze hat Halbleitersicherungen extra für Sicherheitsschaltgeräte, die sind dann auch gelb.


----------



## UniMog (30 November 2014)

rostiger nagel schrieb:


> solange wir uns im maschinebau bewegen alles und denjenigen der sie einbaut möchte
> ich die feinsicherungen als zäpfchen verabreichen.



100% ack........


----------



## Blockmove (30 November 2014)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Solange wir uns im Maschinebau bewegen alles und denjenigen der Sie einbaut möchte
> ich die Feinsicherungen als Zäpfchen verabreichen.
> 
> Lütze hat Halbleitersicherungen extra für Sicherheitsschaltgeräte, die sind dann auch gelb.



Aua, Aua ... Ich oute mich hier und jetzt.
Ich habe in den letzten 2 Jahren ca. 5Stück Feinsicherungen verbaut.


----------



## RONIN (30 November 2014)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich habe in den letzten 2 Jahren ca. 5Stück Feinsicherungen verbaut.


Nach dann bitte mal flach auf den Bauch legen...
ist kein Problem, das tut nicht weh, ist vielleicht nur am Anfang ein wenig kalt...
*ROFL*


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 November 2014)

Vor allen Dingen nicht verkrampfen, sonst bricht das Glas.


----------



## UniMog (30 November 2014)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Aua, Aua ... Ich oute mich hier und jetzt.
> Ich habe in den letzten 2 Jahren ca. 5Stück Feinsicherungen verbaut.



Hättest du dich mal früher gemeldet.......... über 2 Jahre verteil geht das noch aber jetzt alle 5 Stück auf einmal in Popo... Auaaaaaaaaa



Und gut das wir nicht im Hochspannungsbereich arbeiten  *ROFL*


----------

